# It's 2 000 for Cape Chef



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Bravo CC! That's a lot of posts. Let's say at an average of 27 words per posts it means you have written over 54 000 words. Now that's a lot of words.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:bounce: 
CC contributes SO MUCH to this site , it is a privilege to be in his company. What a one-in-a-million chef


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What a landmark!   :chef: :bounce: :smiles: :beer: :roll: :lol:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*Many congratulations, Brad!*

And an inspiring idea you had with the ChefTalk cookbook, too!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I knew i should have picked up some kleenex today.

I love you guys..Truely
Brad AKA cc


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Yay !! way to go CC.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And even as busy as he is with all the cooking and researching and posting he finds time to check up on me. What a guy!
Actually I do look forward to getting together with you and the rest of the CT. coalition one of these days.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, you are tops in my book, and hopefully, in my copy of ChefTalk cookbook! What a mensch you are, my friend.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

No one knows better what kind of guy you are than we.You are terrific!!!!!! NonChef&Ms NonChef  :bounce: :bounce: :chef: :chef:


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Brad:

Congratulations on reaching 2,000 posts!

I would like to take this opportunity to personally thank you for your honest and insightful advice but most of all for your warm friendship! 

Thank you for being who you are! I consider myself lucky to have you as a friend. 

If there was another name that I could choose for you other than "Cape Chef", it would have been "King of Hearts"!

Warmest regards,

Papa


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

WOW !! well done !!
Much socialising,
hope we meet in Montreal next year to share some SA Cape Noble Late Harvest Wines

 :lips:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

CC, what a milestone!

This is one case where we can truely say that quantity has been matched, no, EXCEEDED by quality. Thank your for 2000 wonderful posts! Thank you mostly for being so attentive to each and every one of us. We get so much from you, and I sometimes wonder what you can possibly get out us. I am thrilled that you grace us with your presence.

Félicitations à un vrai chic type!









A.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Anneke,
Please empty your Pm folders...You cannot recieve messages.

I am truely touched by your words...No kind words go unnoticed in my world.

What can I get from you and others? Inspiration on a different level. To see how you have embraced this industry in a truthful and open eyed manner gives me a sence of pride. Our industry has not always recieved good marks and many people have been truely hurt, But with that said, I am a firm believer that the cream rises to the top. I look forward to looking very high up to enjoy your success.
Your regards
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Done
and
..your welcome..


----------

